# Bell peppers



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I am craving sugar and carbs like crazy right now and when I end up eating them this late at night, I end up not being able to sleep until 5 am. I had bell peppers tonight and hadn't in forever and my blood sugar feels balanced and my anxious thoughts are pretty easy to control right now. 

Anyone have more information on the best fruits/vegetables for reactive hypoglycemia?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

According to World's Healthiest Foods, bell peppers are 40 on glycemic index (not that I know what that means.) Rice is like 80--so bell peppers seem to be more moderate than that. 

It looks like, according to the WHF (and which is varied in servings) bell peppers are akin to green peas, kidney beans, and whole fat milk. I don't know if I'm helping right now, but it seems like these might be foods you can eat when craving carbs.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

meltedsorbet said:


> According to World's Healthiest Foods, bell peppers are 40 on glycemic index (not that I know what that means.) Rice is like 80--so bell peppers seem to be more moderate than that.
> 
> It looks like, according to the WHF (and which is varied in servings) bell peppers are akin to green peas, kidney beans, and whole fat milk. I don't know if I'm helping right now, but it seems like these might be foods you can eat when craving carbs.


That's strange because I ate rice the other night and felt so calm I could doze off sitting down. I don't like eating rice though because it causes me to bloat like crazy for some reason. It was even fried rice. I am so going to stock up on bell peppers, lol. Thank you so much!


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> That's strange because I ate rice the other night and felt so calm I could doze off sitting down.


Yeah, that's called low blood sugar. It happens after you bombard your system with white rice.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Yeah, that's called low blood sugar. It happens after you bombard your system with white rice.


Yeah, a crash but I liked it because my anxious thoughts were all gone because I was too tired to think


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> Yeah, a crash but I liked it because my anxious thoughts were all gone because I was too tired to think


I don't think your anxious thoughts are caused by the food, i think they're caused by you having anxiety problems. If you don't take care you'll probably end up with a eating disorder.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> I don't think your anxious thoughts are caused by the food, i think they're caused by you having anxiety problems. If you don't take care you'll probably end up with a eating disorder.


I've had one for over 6 years


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> I've had one for over 6 years


Oh my bad then. Bell peppers are excellent food, anyways...


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I love bell peppers! Especially the red or orange ones. I read awhile back that the ones with the most nutritional value in descending order are : red, orange, yellow, green. Funny but that's also how the cost seems to break down. And to me, the flavor also. I break up a couple of red ones into a bowl of alfalfa sprouts & add ranch dressing. Good stuff. We're supposed to eat raw veggies everyday for the enzymes but there's not a lot I like raw so I'm always buying bell peppers & sprouts.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm hypoglycemic too!
I find limiting sugar intake is best, along with caffine (even tea and fizzy drinks have caffine).
Try to eat complex carbs like brown rice, egg or buckwheat noodles, brown pasta, jacket potatoes etc
Try to eat proteins like nuts, seeds, legumes and such.
Snack on things like fruit and cereal bars with low sugar contents, or cereal (I eat branflakes with soy milk and it helps me get to sleep at night).


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Apparently jacket potato and baked beans is one of the best meals ever for someone with hypoglycemia. I've got it and I try to only have sugar on and off in the day and never anywhere near bedtime. I also find getting into a specific sleeping pattern helps - so go to bed around 10-11pm and get up at 7/8/9am (depending on how much sleep you need). If you're a teenager, it's better for your body to go to sleep late/get up late, but that doesn't always fit around life, sadly.
Also, make sure to drink lots of water (helps you stay awake and concentrate and dilutes sugars). And eat regularly, like something every 3 hours or so, if possible (like, nuts and fruit as snacks, or chick peas or veggies in humus).


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

chip said:


> I am craving sugar and carbs like crazy right now and when I end up eating them this late at night, I end up not being able to sleep until 5 am. I had bell peppers tonight and hadn't in forever and my blood sugar feels balanced and my anxious thoughts are pretty easy to control right now.
> 
> Anyone have more information on the best fruits/vegetables for reactive hypoglycemia?


If your have sugar cravings and hypoglycemia then you need to cut out the refined sugars from your diet and stick with fruits and veggies. You can eat pretty much ANY fruit and veggie you want and have a better outcome then you're going to get by continuing to eat that processed/refined carb and trying to find the "best" veggies and fruits to eat.


----------

